# Are Carrera bikes any good?



## aJohnson (4 Jul 2009)

I'm curious as Halfords are offering 20% off on all Carrera bikes, so it would save me a fair bit if I got one. Any input on this would be fantastic, thanks. There is 3 which I'm looking at... http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_712163_langId_-1_categoryId_165710 http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_240445_langId_-1_categoryId_165710 http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_272647_langId_-1_categoryId_165710 Don't look at sizes, I just got any size of the bikes up.


----------



## Bigtwin (4 Jul 2009)

Somewhat depends on what you want it for, but as a general rule, try and pick one up. Then wait for your back surgery to heal, and ride something else.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2009)

If you are going to buy a bike from Halfords, then buy one from the Boardman range. Far better bikes. And when you buy take straight down to your LBS to get it set up properly.


----------



## Banjo (4 Jul 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> Somewhat depends on what you want it for, but as a general rule, try and pick one up. Then wait for your back surgery to heal, and ride something else.



At that price level would you find a bike substantially lighter?


----------



## aJohnson (4 Jul 2009)

ianrauk said:


> If you are going to buy a bike from Halfords, then buy one from the Boardman range. Far better bikes. And when you buy take straight down to your LBS to get it set up properly.



When I get my bike, it will probably be from Bike Shak in Altrincham or Evans, I was only curious about these bikes as there was a deal on them.


----------



## Bigtwin (4 Jul 2009)

Banjo said:


> At that price level would you find a bike substantially lighter?




Just about anywhere that's not Haulfrauds.

Have you picked one up? Try it - it's amazing.


----------



## Banjo (4 Jul 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> Just about anywhere that's not Haulfrauds.
> 
> Have you picked one up? Try it - it's amazing.



The TDF IS 11-4 KG not sure about the Vanquish.What weight would you say is too heavy?Im asking as a beginner still wondering what bike to upgrade to for less than £500.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (4 Jul 2009)

as said previously, the boardmans are the best you can get from halfords. don't be put off the carreras though, they are usually pretty good at the pricepoint. you just have to be sure that the halfords techies set them up properly. allow a bit in the budget to have a proper bike shop look it over for you.


----------



## stoatsngroats (4 Jul 2009)

My Virtuoso, whilst being about5 yrs old, is great for me - I'm doing 60+ miles, in fair comfort, and I can climb hills, (Tho' not the Beacon in Sussex yet!).

I've just replaced the bottom bracket, for a cost of £20, and apart from that, have used it since I got it on 2005.

It's fast enough for me, I enjoy it, and used, cost me £200.....

Give them a test ride.....



alecstilleyedye said:


> allow a bit in the budget to have a proper bike shop look it over for you.


----------



## Bigtwin (4 Jul 2009)

ianrauk said:


> If you are going to buy a bike from Halfords, then buy one from the Boardman range. Far better bikes. And when you buy take straight down to your LBS to get it set up properly.




That really is the answer.

Do you have to buy new? If not, for that money used you can get something really quite nice, probably not much over the 20lbs mark. That makes a lot of difference when you are hauling it up hill.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying weight is the be all and end all - far from it, but there really has to be a desperate reason to buy a new Carrera from Halfords.


----------



## Blott's Mate (5 Jul 2009)

I think you are all being a bit harsh. In a recent cycling magazine they reviewed I think it was 5 different bikes for under £500 & the Carrera won hands down in terms of quality & the kit on it. Also our local Halfords Bike Hut is manned by a very proficient team who are extremely competent.


----------



## Sheepy1209 (5 Jul 2009)

I know nothing about the bikes, but when I was looking at buying a new commuter I had a look at the Carrera Subway - and watched the price creep up over a few weeks from £199 to £259. Now with 20% off it's £207.

A Halfords 20%-off deal usually means the bike's back to the price it should be!


----------



## Muddyfox (5 Jul 2009)

Sheepy1209 said:


> I know nothing about the bikes, but when I was looking at buying a new commuter I had a look at the Carrera Subway - and watched the price creep up over a few weeks from £199 to £259. Now with 20% off it's £207.
> 
> A Halfords 20%-off deal usually means the bike's back to the price it should be!



I know Halfords are renowned for hiking the price up before knocking it back down to look like a good deal but if you look at any bike brand they have all shot up by massive increases this year 

Second hand is a good option .. i bought my Cannondale Synapse on here for £300 posted 







Simon


----------



## Helly79 (5 Jul 2009)

I bought the carrera fury 08 and I love it to pieces Bike radar gave it a good review and also my old bike is a carrera 15 years old and is still going strong. I found that they fury had very similar components,sramx5, Tektro Auriga Comp,rock shox to the boradman sport MTB. I would have like the boardman MTB but could not afford it.


----------



## col (5 Jul 2009)

Carrera bikes are good bikes for the price, Iv had one for years and no real problems, I now have a virtuoso which is great, it beat all other bikes in its price range in cycling plus a couple of months ago. As for weight, what does it matter unless your going to compete, and then you would be looking at other bikes I think? Also unless your a skeleton without an ounce of fat on you, what does a few pounds difference make on a bike, when your able to lose more yourself? If its comfortable and reliable and you like it get it. But if its only because of the offer, then think about it, there are loads of other bikes at that price range which you might like too.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (5 Jul 2009)

i bought a virtuoso, although the frame is all that's left of the original purchase. that said, the only reason i got into the upgrading game was because the 42x25 lowest ratio was too big for the local hills. The original finishing kit went on another bike, and has performed admirably, day in, day out.

the bike holds its own in the club run peleton, which is as much as i need it to do.


----------



## LordoftheTeapot (5 Jul 2009)

Halfords recently put the price of the Carrera's UP to cover the cost of this so called 'discount'... After the discount your paying around 20% more then in May 2009 and approx 30% more then in Jan sales.


----------



## blamelouis (5 Jul 2009)

I bought a Gryphon 4 weeks ago for £320 and now they are £399


----------



## BLAKEY063 (5 Jul 2009)

I have had a Virago 2002, bought second hand a few years old, for half the price it cost new.Very light (magnesium frame) with Shimano 105's all round. Great bike. Treat Halfords as a source and get any work done elswhere. Had to laugh when my local halfords mechanic attempted to adjust the seat height on my new Boardman, after much twisting, tugging and pulling and a whole lot more sweat I pointed out there were two bolts holding the seat post,not one. Bet he wont forget that again!


----------

